# Born again into garden railroading - need advice



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

I just want to apologize if this is an overdone topic... I looked but could not find exactly what I was looking for...

I have been out of the hobby for about 15 years...

I have 2 cheap Bachmann and an Old New Stock LGB 2017D

I am looking to convert to Battery powered RC using the Crest Revolution.

im contemplating on I try to convert the Bachmann and LGB or looking for a reasonable priced new plug and play engine <$200

are all newer engines easy to convert? or is a particular brand easier to use?

Im open to all and any advice!

What engine? where to buy? 

Thank you in advance...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann has replacement motor blocks for their older engines. Metal gears and upgraded everything else. I think they are less than$100.00. There have been a lot of problems with broken gears on the older units. Before you invest a lot of time, effort and funds adding battery and REVO to your Bachmann engines, you might want to think about getting the new motor blocks. Just a suggestion. So that you don't have to do everything twice.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

While you could upgrade the old Bachmann engines, you could also wait until they fail. The later versions of the 4-6-0, which some call '5th generation' seem to be quite robust. The ones with metal valve gear are known as "Anniversary" versions, and are desirable but not essential. Which locos do you have?

I see Bachmann has several chassis $40 - that's a good deal if you can figure out which one you need (we can help.)
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/in...uct_info&cPath=66_69_671_669&products_id=4095

Check out George Schreyers "tips" at http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips.html.

My older version ran quite cheerfully for years with batteries in the loco replacing the weight. My old wiring diagram is at
http://gold.mylargescale.com/petethornton/drawings/Wiring%20diagram%20for%20Ten-Wheeler-2.pdf


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Depending on what scale you are interested in, newer bachmann locomotives such as the Forney and 2-6-6-2 now have terminals for battery operation and plug and play (sort of) board options. Might want to check them out before using an older 10 wheeler

Jerry


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

hey thank you all... 

I was looking for a good plug and play so I have at least one going when im done laying the track... I will mess around with the older units... I got the bug bad and just want to get it up and running.. and advice of a good battery... the one from crest for $100 seems insane?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> and advice of a good battery...


A good battery ain't cheap. I use Lithium from allbattery.com, and a special charger. If you go the Lithium route, make sure they have built-in protection PCBs and read some of the threads in the Power & Sound Forum.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

This is the most common battery we are selling today.
http://www.reindeerpass.com/Railroad-Remote-Control-CR-1600-14-8V-2600mah.aspx

The ones we are now shipping are 3000MAH


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

Treeman thank you... I will send you a private message...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

In your profile, you should list a Country/state you live in as there could be someone nearby that can assist you.
I am in a club and members do help each other.
The LGB engine is very robust and should outlast any Bachmann engine made in my opinion. 
Make sure you go to the battery section of this forum to try and understand differences in battery systems.
PS, the small LGB engine does not have a lot of room for electronics, but there is a powered tender that matches and to have a training car with the battery and electronics would allow you to run all 3 of your engines with just one battery/receiver in a car.


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you! I did update my profile... thats how new I am here thank you! I do need to look into the batteries - my main issue there is the board protection device a must... So I will need to research that... I think since i am a novice I am going to get a new plug and play engine and as the year goes on convert my other engines...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Giuffre115 said:


> Treeman thank you... I will send you a private message...


Use [email protected] or contact us thru the store site ReindeerPass.com


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

And off to a good start....


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

I take it you will not be keeping that bit of lawn. It would be a chore to keep mown.

Regards,
Peter.


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

I will be adding a town and plants ect but we shall see how much goes... I'll just use a weed wacker


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

up and running 060 battery/RC


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent start! I am in the midst of awaking my railway from its winter slumber. Had a massive wash out in one corner to repair from a once burried down spout run that failed. I love the long bridge as well. You must live in a safe neighborhood to trust having the layout in the front yard right up against the side walk. Mike


----------



## Giuffre115 (Mar 7, 2016)

yea... nice little town... the kids respect and love it...and big brother is watching! few 6 cameras watching


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol, that always helps!


----------

